
Why Develop Apps for Android? - donohoe
http://dealbook.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/02/why-develop-apps-for-android/?src=twr
======
auxbuss
The article answers the question itself, so the title is rhetorical: develop
them because folk are asking for them. This, plus the fact that the android
market is growing very rapidly answers the question for me.

